
Advanced Mesos Course - luu
http://open.mesosphere.com/intro-course/
======
AndrewHampton
I would be very interested in hearing about anyone's experience managing
mesosphere dcos compared to kubernetes. My company is exploring our options in
the container orchestration space and have been testing out kubernetes on aws
in the past week. Getting started with kubernetes was pretty easy, but there
seems to be so much magic behind kube-up.sh and very little documentation
about what exactly it does. We have concerns about troubleshooting any issues
that come up in the future since we don't really understand what all is going
on behind the kube-up curtain.

~~~
justinsb
I'm (probably) the primary maintainer of kube-up on AWS. kube-up does a lot of
tedious AWS configuration that I/we haven't documented. But there's really no
magic involved; it is standard AWS, except for the fact that we use VPC
alternative routing to assign each node a private /24 CIDR. There's a lot of
tagging of resources as well, primarily so that we can find them later to
delete them as part of kube-down, but also to support multiple kubernetes
clusters in a single VPC.

Now that we are post-v1 I'm certainly hoping to replace kube-up with something
more readable and maintainable (or at least start replacing it). Hopefully
we'll find something which better promotes reuse between the different clouds,
and hopefully we can document it a bit better as well. The split between kube-
up and Salt is also not exactly elegant.

If there are any particular questions you have about how the magic happens,
I'd be happy to try to answer them (or feel free to file issues and tag me on
github); this will help me make the docs better.

~~~
AndrewHampton
Thanks for the response justin. I sent you an email with a couple comments to
the address in your profile. Assuming my team decides to go with k8s, I'd be
interested in helping create some of that documentation.

